# How soon can i apply?



## ozmigration (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello,

I have a job offer from NZ. i want to know how long after starting my job in NZ i can file for PR, to get maximum points for work experience.

If i file immediately after starting work, does that make sense ?or i should wait 1 or 2 years to make my case strong.

Advice Pls


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

ozmigration said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a job offer from NZ. i want to know how long after starting my job in NZ i can file for PR, to get maximum points for work experience.
> 
> ...


Ok so you have a job offer in NZ.
Which visa do you propose to secure that will allow you to live and work in that job in NZ ?

You can file for Residency anytime but you must have enough points or your application will be a waste of effort.
Since you have a job offer, realistically you need a minimum of 130 points (including the job offer points etc) on the EOI to have any chance of being selected.
140 points or above will get you automatic selection.

To get maximum points for work experience I expect you have to be in NZ and working for a period that allows you to select YES to having 3 or more years experience, which is the maximum you can claim.


----------

